# Pet Store



## Kate&Phil (May 3, 2010)

Hi,
Can anyone please send me a link for a good pet shop in Dubai? Preferebly a pet shop that sells Burns or Royal Canin Dog food. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## britishindian (Jan 31, 2010)

Pet Zone on SZD the pet store in Green community all will sell Royal Canin since they just launched here in the UAE and have lots of visability everywhere inc in the vets.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Highly recommend Pets Plus. It is located near MOE but on the opposite side of the main road when you come off Sheik Zayed. You have to go down to the light past LuLu's and flip around. About 1000 feet on the right hand side. Not so easy to find, but they have good stuff and food is not expired.


----------



## tdzankl (Mar 23, 2010)

Is Royal Canin pretty much the only premium brand of dog food that is available there? I have a 1 year old beagle with lots of sensitivities and he does better with a food that uses potato as a carb (no rice). 

I am trying to wean him over to Royal Canin for medium dogs (with rice) while we are still here in the US, but his stools are a little loose on it. I'm taking my time with the transition and hope that as he's gotten a little older, his system is stronger to deal with the rice, but if by chance he just cannot tolerate it, I wonder what my options will be there? 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

I don't think IAMS makes a grain free version


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I have seen eukanuba, royan canin, and a number of others. If you want a certain type, you can ask and most likely, they will then 'stock' it for you. So far, everything I ask about at pets plus magically shows up there in a week or so and they call me to let me know they have new shipment and they have xxx that I was asking about. It is not cheap though. Its about 2x the amount that I pay at home.


----------



## Kate&Phil (May 3, 2010)

Thanks for all the info, but could anyone tell me if James Wellbeloved is available over there?


----------

